# Writers Unite!



## skunkspray03 (Aug 2, 2010)

I had a thought while looking at some RP's:

What if we took some of the writers around here, and had a large, organized RP?

I was thinking that we could go to some forum somewhere, where we'd put the story, and have a full discussion via a common chat room of some kind.

I figured that we could do this on a convenient day of the week/month for everyone, and we'd take turns picking the scenario.

What I want to know is if this is a good idea, before before I get too ahead of myself. What do you think?

EDIT: ok, all. if you want to be a part of this, PM me, and please include timezones and times that you're available


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 2, 2010)

Sounds interesting, but how exactly would you organize more than like 10 people together?


----------



## skunkspray03 (Aug 2, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Sounds interesting, but how exactly would you organize more than like 10 people together?


 didn't really count on it being extremely popular... I'm not getting my hopes up until it happens.

though, I guess we could find some kind of chat room, I think that AIM has an interface like that, but IDK. What I planned was that we would sort of decide who would post next, due to how many posts everyone else has, who went most recently, etc.


----------



## Fere (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey this is a really neat idea.. I'd be up for it  One huge collaborative story.


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 3, 2010)

Consider my interest piquoed.


----------



## sunandshadow (Aug 3, 2010)

Wouldn't a forum roleplay where everyone took 1-2 turns a day be more convenient than some sort of chat room/conference IM?  The Sofurry forum is a good place to do furry forum-based roleplaying because they don't have any restrictions on content.


----------



## skunkspray03 (Aug 3, 2010)

sunandshadow said:


> Wouldn't a forum roleplay where everyone took 1-2 turns a day be more convenient than some sort of chat room/conference IM?  The Sofurry forum is a good place to do furry forum-based roleplaying because they don't have any restrictions on content.


 I was thinking that we could announce who's posting on the chat room, so that some people don't post at once, and the slower one to post doesn't look like a total ass, or wreck the story. Also, this would make things a bit more efficient, being in real-time, so that everyone can post many times per day.

as for Sofurry, I'll take a gander around there...


----------



## KiloFox (Aug 3, 2010)

a certain turn order would work actually... that way everyone get's their turn and nobody's left out... of course... that means if someone is all of a sudden occupied for a long time the whole thing's ruined... but you COULD say that if there's no reply within a reasonable time (30 minutes to an hour i'd say) then they're skipped... i'm up for it personally! i'm not on FAF much, but i'm on FA daily... note me with the time and place!


----------



## skunkspray03 (Aug 3, 2010)

ok, guys. this seems like a good idea enough for me. just PM me, with timezones and times that you're available.


----------



## sunandshadow (Aug 4, 2010)

I really don't have time to take more than two turns of 3-4 paragraphs each per day.  I also would want to know before starting who was going to be playing my character's love interest, because I've two or three times gotten stuck with no partner, and it's impossible to roleplay by oneself.

Two of the best roleplays I participated in were ones where the thread creator described the world, and optionally also some starting event.  Then within that world people played in pairs.  The roleplays were all posted in the same thread for ease of reading each others, which created a nice sense of being immersed in the world.  But because each pair was pretty much independent from the others, each pair's story could go at it's own speed, and it didn't really matter if days passed by more quickly in one than in the other.  Then when the roleplay was over, each pair's roleplays could be edited into a story, and all the stories in the same setting presented as a collection.


----------



## skunkspray03 (Aug 4, 2010)

sunandshadow said:


> I really don't have time to take more than two turns of 3-4 paragraphs each per day.  I also would want to know before starting who was going to be playing my character's love interest, because I've two or three times gotten stuck with no partner, and it's impossible to roleplay by oneself.
> 
> Two of the best roleplays I participated in were ones where the thread creator described the world, and optionally also some starting event.  Then within that world people played in pairs.  The roleplays were all posted in the same thread for ease of reading each others, which created a nice sense of being immersed in the world.  But because each pair was pretty much independent from the others, each pair's story could go at it's own speed, and it didn't really matter if days passed by more quickly in one than in the other.  Then when the roleplay was over, each pair's roleplays could be edited into a story, and all the stories in the same setting presented as a collection.


 thus the chat room comes into play again. we could work out all of these details, but not give too much away about what we're planning.


----------



## Nazo (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh I haven't RPed in way too long. I'd be up for this, but, like sunandshadow, I'm not on FAF hardly. But if you do get this going, I will be more than happy to join in!

My FA is Nazo, just making sure cause I can't remember if I linked it to the forum account.


----------



## Sarkonian (Aug 16, 2010)

Let's give it a shot. Contact me on 'Sarks' on FA if this goes anywhere.


----------



## nybx4life (Aug 25, 2010)

Sounds interesting.
If you plan on doing this, PM me as well.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Aug 26, 2010)

I had a role play once and everyone seemed to love it and my old friend (whom I don't talk to anymore) asked if he could write a story based on that role play. I said go ahead. Sadly, I don't think he did.

I think it's an awesome Idea and I say go for it!


----------



## DannSkunk (Sep 3, 2010)

Awesome Idea. I would suggest getting on an IRC, though, it seems like a nice idea, and could last for a few hours, rather than a few days at a time, with all the instant responses.

anyhow, i saw your journal about not being here as often as normal. sorry to hear that :*( but I look forward to whenever you can set this up.


----------



## skunkspray03 (Sep 18, 2010)

Hey guys, as Dann just observed, I'll be gone for extended periods of time, from now, until... well I honestly don' have a clue, but if anyone wants to try it themselves, have at it. I'd rather have someone test it before i start a fiasco, or just plain total chaos.


----------

